# "Remixing" the orchestra - live on stage!!



## timexile (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Classical Music forums

I'm normally what you might describe as an electronic musician. I've developed an electronic instrument which allows me to remix acoustic music live on stage. I wanted to post a clip here of a recent project where I collaborated with the Elbipolis baroque orchestra in Berlin using my remixing instrument. We only had about 3 hours preparation and rehearsal time together but this is what we came up with. I hope you enjoy it.






Everybody involved with the project enjoyed it immensely and we're all very excited about where we can take it next.

Thanks for watching!!

Tim Exile 

http://www.myspace.com/timexile


----------

